# BUild your S3



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

It's here, for now.


http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-s3-sedan/configurator


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

JGreen76 said:


> It's here, for now.
> 
> 
> http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-s3-sedan/configurator


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

lucky bastards get a nice brown colour!!!!


----------



## marauder (Oct 21, 2000)

Looks to still be a work in progress; no interior pictures. I'd really like to see the seats in the color options other than the red. At least it's a start....


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

No Black Optics pkg :thumbdown:


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Still a lot of errors.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

hahahahahaha they omitted all the pictures of the interior!

this just keeps getting more and more hilarious


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> hahahahahaha they omitted all the pictures of the interior!
> 
> this just keeps getting more and more hilarious


Gotta say, Chris... it's a lot nicer from the "other side," where you've been since you bought your A5. I rather enjoy laughing at the foolishness now that their bungling has no impact on my purchase.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean. Its a true luxury not to be getting further infuriated with each dropped ball.

I can only imagine what it will be like when the B9s are "just around the corner"


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

LOL! Sepang Blue is only correct on the bumpers and side skirts when choosing Prestige. Premium doesnt even have the bumpers correct.


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Sport seat???*

The written summary of Interior notes power sport seats. How will we know when the preferred sport seat is available for order, if this one is called a sport seat?? I am referring to the seat that has been mentioned as N/A until the 2nd week of production, which never made sense to me anyway. Why don't they just hold production off for an extra week? All this confusion about one style of seat for 1 week, and maybe another style for the rest of the s3 production???

Am I reading it wrong off of this forum? I also remember here, I think, reading that the preferred seat would not be a power seat, which means they'll have power seats for one week and then change to manual seats??

That makes even less sense than the fabric change.

This is the only thing holding up my order. I emailed the salesman and sales manager. No response yet. 2 weeks ago no one knew about seat issues at the dealer.


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Boston7 said:


> The written summary of Interior notes power sport seats. How will we know when the preferred sport seat is available for order, if this one is called a sport seat?? I am referring to the seat that has been mentioned as N/A until the 2nd week of production, which never made sense to me anyway. Why don't they just hold production off for an extra week? All this confusion about one style of seat for 1 week, and maybe another style for the rest of the s3 production???
> 
> Am I reading it wrong off of this forum? I also remember here, I think, reading that the preferred seat would not be a power seat, which means they'll have power seats for one week and then change to manual seats??
> 
> ...


I think you've misread some things. The super sport seats won't be available to order until the second week of January. Delivery in February or March time frame. The rest of us will be receiving our s3 between September and November. I wanted to wait, but it's a long wait. Super sport seats are slightly different shape, and have diamond quilting stitching. On the other continents, super sport seats are a separate option costing an additional $1500 or so, and they include additional leather covered surfaces. 

Hope that helps


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh, and yes the super sport seats are manual adjust except for power lumbar and heat


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

just sad how someone can drop the ball so bad.

I guess from watching the release so closely all this time we see a lot more then the average consumer.

Still waiting I think till I see at least some of the power SS seats on German Ebay or such, then will consider a second year model. Maybe the bugs wont be just ironed out under the sheet metal, but the white shirts too


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Got it, I Think*

Ok, the sport seat at first then, SUPER sport seat around the time of the Super Bowl.

2nd week of January production is not the same as the second week of actual production.

Glad there is this Forum.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

48 month residual is 47% for Canada

add the 5.9% lease rate and you get a typical **** lease for an audi :banghead:


----------



## Technoboy (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks like they updated the page for the s3 a bit more. Some interior pictures are up.

http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-s3-sedan


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

the audi canada site shows Super Sport seats in every picture lol

http://vehicles.audi.ca/en/model/s3


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Maitre Absolut said:


> the audi canada site shows Super Sport seats in every picture lol
> 
> http://vehicles.audi.ca/en/model/s3


___________________________________________
One picture seat on Audi USA -- also Super sport seat, in "fine nappa leather".. The red , black, and gray swatches are still up though.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

twenzel said:


> LOL! Sepang Blue is only correct on the bumpers and side skirts when choosing Prestige. Premium doesnt even have the bumpers correct.


It's the artwork they prepped for the full LED Headlights, the Prestige has them standard, if you add the option on the Premium Plus S3, the site swaps in the same (busted) Sepang Blue image


----------



## batman25 (Dec 18, 2010)

S3 Prestige $47000
Paint $1075 Panther Black crystal Any other color except black. $550 
Advanced technology package $1400
19" Performance package $1500
Rear side airbags $350
Total $51,325


Steep if you click all the boxes.

I wait to one of you get bored and trade one in.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

batman25 said:


> S3 Prestige $47000
> Paint  $1075 Panther Black crystal Any other color except black. $550
> Advanced technology package $1400
> 19" Performance package $1500
> ...


Do you need/want all of the equipment on the Prestige? The Premium Plus let's you choose what options you want or not. Ticking all of the boxes brings you to the same equip level and price total as a loaded Prestige.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

twenzel said:


> LOL! Sepang Blue is only correct on the bumpers and side skirts when choosing Prestige. Premium doesnt even have the bumpers correct.


Has this been resolved? I can't check from mobile.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Ricky11 said:


> Has this been resolved? I can't check from mobile.


No, I think the next update to the site will come when the delayed options are available, i.e. SS seats and black optics.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

chrixx said:


> No, I think the next update to the site will come when the delayed options are available, i.e. SS seats and black optics.


Black optics missing is not an error. It's not available. S Sport seats will be on the Configurator when it's available for order.


----------

